# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Mendime Filozofike

## Estella

ketu ju ftoj te shkruani mendime filozofike qe ju kane ngelur ne mendje.

Ai që nuk di dhe nuk di pse nuk di  është i marrë; largohu prej tij
Ai që nuk di dhe e di se nuk di, është fëmijë, mësoje; nëse ti di, e nuk e mëson ke bërë gabim.
Ai që di dhe nuk e di që di, është i fjetur; mos e lë të flejë por zgjoje  nëse nuk e zgjon ke bërë mëkat.
Ai që di dhe e di se di është i mencur; andaj shko pas tij, nëse shkon pas tij do të kesh udhën e ndriçuar.

----------


## Estella

Në luftë  Vendosmëri
Në disfatë  inatë
Në fitore  shpirtmadhësi
Në paqe  vulnet të mirë (Cercil)

----------


## Estella

Tri detyrat më të rënda të kësaj bote janë: ta shpërblesh urrejtjen me dashuri, pranimi i të pamundshmës dhe thënia-unë isha gabim. (Sydney J.)

----------


## Pellazgu

E nderuar Estella!
Që në fillim po hamendësoj se je femër.
A ka mundësi të prezantohesh me emër kur të më kthesh përgjigje.
Unë quhem Ermal Saripanidhi
Gjithë të mirat!

----------


## erin73

Njeriu eshte kafsha e vetme qe qesh :lepurushi: etem ai vuan aq shume,sa i duhet te shpike te qeshurin.Kafsha me e mjere dhe melankolike eshte dhe duhet te jete ajo qe qesh me shume.

Ekzistojne dy pika nisje te dehjes :perqeshje: lotesia e tepruar e jetes dhe, nje gjendje ushqimi te semure e trurit. 

Kerkohet liri derisa nuk kemi force.Sapo ajo arrihet,kerkohet sundimi;nese nuk arrihet,-kur je akoma i dobet per kete,- atehere kerkohet "drejtesi" d.m.th. fuqi e barabarte.

Me lart se "ti duhet" eshte "une dua"(herojte), me lart se "une dua" eshte "une jam"(perendite greke).

Cdo arritje ne njohje rrjedh nga kurajoja, nga ashpersia ndaj vetes, nga ndershmeria ndaj vetes.

Ne pergjithesi, çdo gje ka aq vlere sa njeriu ka paguar per te.

----------


## berat96

Përtaci e zhyt dorën e tij në pjatë, por nuk arrin as ta çojë në gojë.

----------


## baobabi

Filozofi eshte ajo qe pranon se asgjeja dhe gjithckaja nuk jane e njejta gje

----------


## Prototype

Sexual instincts  We see sexual instincts not so much as reflexes, such as coitus, but the motivational complex that helps to choose a partner. The sexual instincts comprise also such instincts that help 
choose the most genetically prospective partner 
avoid sex among the kin ("sexual curiosity") 
choose the partner (for women) that would be a source of resources for upbringing children 
sexually expand (for men)

----------


## Estella

Të puthësh është sikur të pish ujë të kripur. Sa më shumë të pish, aq më i etur je. (Proverb kinez)

----------


## Estella

E tërë Dituria rrjedh nga Përvoja (Immanuel Kant-Filozof gjerman).

----------


## Estella

Dashuria është pëlhurë që e thuri natyra, e fantazia e zbukuroi me qëndisje!
(VOLTERI)

----------


## ari32

Ajo qe me ka bere shume pershtypje eshte kjo qe do sjelle me poshte.


Kur pyeten Sokratin,se si do te perkufizonte nje njeri te kulturuar,
nuk nuk u referua fare per bagazhin e njohurive qe zotron dikush,

         KULTURA,tha,eshte tema se ne c'menyre SILLEMI


                   Cilet njerez pra,teorizoj te 
                              kulturuar

1) Para se gjithash ata qe kontrollojne momente te veshtira,ne vend se te kontrollohen nga ato.

2) Ata te cilet perballojne te gjitha gjerat qe ndodhin me guxim dhe llogjik.

3) Ata qe jane te ndershem ne te gjitha veprimet e tyre .

4) Ku perballojne momente te veshtira dhe njerez antipatik me qellim te mire (me miresi)

5) Dhe akoma ata qe kontrollojn pasionet e tyre(defrimet).

6) Dhe ata qe nuk u munden nga ftkeqesit dhe deshtimet e tyre.

7) Dhe ne fund ata qe nuk jane prishur (kompromentuar)nga sukseset dhe nga nderimet.

                      SOKRATI

----------


## zarathustra

Mos u tall me dhimbjen tende
qe te shqyen si skifter
se dhe shoqeria me e keqe te ben te kuptosh
se je nje njeri mes njerezve te tjere

----------


## baobabi

Jetojme ne nje bote ku njerez nuk dine c'kerkojne dhe kane deshire qe t'a gjejne ate ne ferr.

----------


## Albo

Gjithcka ne kete bote eshte e kote !
Gjithcka ne kete bote perseritet !

----------


## Pelasgian

Ti mund te okuposh vetem vendin sa ze trupi yte.

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Të puthësh është sikur të pish ujë të kripur. Sa më shumë të pish, aq më i etur je. (Proverb kinez)*


Shume  e  lezetshme  kjo.  lol

----------


## skerdi

-Si  e  ke  emrin?   
-Njeri.
A  ka  emer  me  te  bukur?

----------


## Pelasgian

O MIKE, TEPER SHUME PO MUNDOHESH TE BEHESH I LUMTURE

NGADALE, QETESOHU, KY NUK ESHTE SPORT NE PESHENGRITJE

----------


## Estella

Dashuria është lamtumira e fundit e historisë universale amini i universit.
(Novalisti)

----------

